# Complicated question



## zhanhui913 (7 Jan 2011)

Say after completing your BFT, you are selected for helicopter advanced training.
And you eventually pass and get your wings.
Is it AT ALL possible to transfer to be multi-engine pilot?
Say maybe after you finish your contracted years?
Do you have to go through all of the pilot training from PFT again??

P.S: For those who dont understand what Im trying to ask.
Basically once you serve for a particular amount of years(as stated in the contract) as a pilot(heli,multi,jet).
1)Is it possible to switch trades ? Say from (heli to multi) or (heli to jet) or (jet to multi) or etc......

2)If its possible, do you have to go through training from PFT again??

Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Jan 2011)

I am not a pilot, but the answers to your questions are (1) Yes, and (2) No.

This search: site:army.ca switch aircraft

Found this thread (first hit actually): Transferring between aircraft/streams

Please start trying the search capabilities of the site and/or through Google.


P.S.  It really wasn't a complicated question.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Jan 2011)

OK, I was hesitating in responding _zhanhui913_, that the answers to your questions are 'yes,' and 'no.'

Perhaps more importantly, does not the fact that Michael O'Leary and I, both Infantry officers, know the answer to your Pilot question not suggest that some reseach on your own might aid your application?


[rhetorical question -- please, no response required]


----------



## zhanhui913 (7 Jan 2011)

Yes, I apologize,
I must have not type it correctly in the search engine.
Again, thank you both for answering my questions straight on.
(By the way; I am not being sarcastic; although it might sound like I am).

Thanks alot for the fast reply


----------

